# Westin Ka'anapali -Car Rental



## Courts (Apr 23, 2006)

While looking at a map of the Westin Ka'anapali property, I noticed car rental places on Halawa Road across from the property. Anyone know what rental companies are in there?


----------



## Steve Hank (Apr 24, 2006)

I know there is an Enterprise Rental Counter at the Sheraton Black Rock.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2006)

The car rental location near the WKORV is the Kapalua Airport Rental Car location.  If you go to Orbitz or any of the rental car consolidators and use JHM as your rental location, you will get prices for all the agencies in that location.

However, unless you are flying into the Kapalua Airport, you are better off  renting at the the Kahului Airport, because a round-trip shuttle from Kahului to the WKORV with tip and tax is about $100 for two people.  You might as well apply the $100 to a rental car.  Rental rates are often a little lower at Kahului too, although you do have to pay an airport fee there, that you don't have to pay on a Kapalua car rental.


----------



## Courts (Apr 24, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> The car rental location near the WKORV is the Kapalua Airport Rental Car location.



Thanks. We will be flying in from Kauai to the Kapalua Airport. I don't know if the map is accurate, but the car rental location looks almost within walking distance?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2006)

I would say it's within 1/2 mi., but it's across and down a busy highway.  They will send a shuttle to pick you up if you make a Resv.  You just call when you are ready to be picked up and wait in front of the resort - it's free.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 24, 2006)

IIRC, there's a Hertz desk at the Westin in Ka'anapali.


----------



## Courts (Apr 25, 2006)

emuyshondt said:
			
		

> IIRC, there's a Hertz desk at the Westin in Ka'anapali.



In your opinion, is there a need for a car other than to and from the airport at Westin Ka'anapali property? 

I read in a review that a complimentary shuttle is available to the Westin Hotel where a number of shops and restaurants are located.


----------



## formerhater (Apr 25, 2006)

Courts said:
			
		

> In your opinion, is there a need for a car other than to and from the airport at Westin Ka'anapali property?
> 
> I read in a review that a complimentary shuttle is available to the Westin Hotel where a number of shops and restaurants are located.



I think this one totally depends on your travel style.  If you plan to spend every day at KORV and the immediate vicinity, then it may not make sense to pay for a rental car for the week.  We like to get out and see the island, drive the road to Hana, etc. so we wouldn't think of not getting a car.


----------



## Henry M. (Apr 25, 2006)

It is possible to get around Ka'anapali and even to Lahaina without a car. There's a shuttle between KOR (Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas, not to be confused with the Westin Ka'anapali Hotel), the Sheraton and the Westin Hotel. The shops are in Whaler's Village, right next to the Westin Hotel. There's also a bus that costs something like $1 or some small amount to go between Whaler's Village and the town of Lahaina. There are also a few shops at the Hyatt hotel.

If you are only going for a day or two to hang out on the beach then you might be OK without a car. However, for anything longer than that, I would want a car in Maui. There's so much more than just that hotel area, including other beaches, Haleakala volcano, Wailea, the road to Hana, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2006)

You absolutely need a car!  Maui is VERY rural and outside of the immediate Lahaina/Ka'anapali area, public transportation is extremely limited, and tours will cost you far more than a rental car.  There is so much to see outside Lahaina and Ka'anapali, you will really miss out if you don't have a car!  

For ideas about self-guided driving tours of Maui, get the book, Driving and Discovering Maui and Molokai, by Richard Sullivan.  www.discoveringhawaii.com


----------



## Bubba (May 2, 2006)

We enjoy using the funky little car rental place in Kihei: http://www.kiheirentacar.com/
They will pick you up at the airport, and for a one or two week stay, it's big savings on the name brand rentals.
We've used them for three years in a row, now.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 2, 2006)

If you are a member of Costco - check out their prices - the best I have found for 3 different trips now (including Maui).  We rented 2 cars for Thanksgiving week - $210 for a mid-size, and $340 for a convertible - this includes all fees/taxes.


----------



## itchyfeet (May 2, 2006)

We've used Aloha Rent A Car: 1-877-452-5642  www.aloharentacar.com
They are located a few minutes from the airport so will pick up and return to the airport.  You'll save airport tax this way.  They also don't charge for extra drivers.  Ask for the "Erickson discount" - apparently she refers a lot of people to this company. Aloha!


----------

